# The Best Ohio Walleye/Sauger Lake



## Sluggo

Out of the following lakes, which would you say has the best walleye/sauger fishing:

Mosquito
Tappan
Atwood
Berlin
West Branch
Piedmont
Salt Fork

I am not new to fishing walleyes/saugers but am new to fishing for them here. I was just trying to find the best high numbers lake and quality size lake for them in my area. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Sluggo


----------



## billybob7059

For walleye my vote is for berlin I have caught a lot of nice fish out of there. Atwood is the best for saugeye for me only b/c its the only lake I really catch saugeye in. Hoover dam is also good but most of my saugeye have been on the smaller side.
good fishin to ya
Brad


----------



## Fishing-Miller23

I say Atwood or Tappan. I have caught the most at Atwood. But Tappan has bigger ones.


----------



## Net

None of the lakes on your list contain any sauger. I'm sure you meant saugeye. IMO, the best inland lake for sheer numbers of 'eyes, whether they be walleye or saugeye, would be Mosquito Lake. Mosquito contains pure strain walleye.


----------



## JIG

Mosquito and Berlin hold more eyes than WB. Ive been thinkin on limitin my numbers out there. Just because WB isnt stocked. :C Berlin holds the deep water and more shad. I think it holds more bigger fish. Im using WB as a learning tool for Berlin and there simillar. Thanks for the info NET!


----------



## Whaler

Jig, that's a good idea. We shouldn't over harvest them since they aren't stocking any yet at West Branch right now. They may in the future though. They are going to run creel census next Spring to see who are catching what and how many. They may start some stocking if they find a lot of guys are fishing for Walleyes and are catching some. Let's hope so.


----------

